# Naviforce



## Guest (May 18, 2016)

some of you may remember a while back i said i had ordered some cheap tat off of Gearbest

this was an experiment as there are a few buying cheap stuff and saying how good they were so i thought i would have a go.

so i bought this...










it worked out at just under £8 including delivery which i will say more about later

so heres is my opinion ..plus points first

its cheap..no one can argue that point :yes:

its not bad looking IMO

has a mineral crystal

the bracelet is folded stainless steel and not alloy as described and although folded metal is reasonable quality

it has all the functions you would expect from an ana/digi, date, chronograph and alarm etc

clear easy to read dial

bright lume on the hands

seems to contain the same movement as the Pulsar/ Lorus ana/digi's

negative points........

although the bracelet is stainless the case is chrome plated brass :thumbdown: a real no no for me, looks awful when scratched and cant be polished out

the caseback is press fit but has been made to look like a screw fit :thumbdown: ...why bother?

the back light is a little weak, but good enough in the dark for which its intended

folded links

so that is it............ .more positive than negative :swoon: i am surprised

i wouldn't wear it because of the chrome case, but thats just personal rather than a real criticism and quite honestly if the "Naviforce" name was replaced with "Pulsar" or "Lorus" it would put the watch in the £50 bracket IMO

what amazes me is the price, just under £8 inc post !

the prices on Gearbest vary quite a bit from, it would seem, hour to hour and this is where old Donald Trump may be right in his assertions about China manipulating the money markets, exchange rates and interest rates,, i wont get into it as i wont even pretend to understand how it all works, but think of this: this watch is made from different components from different manufacturers, it is highly unlikely IMO that all parts come from the one factory, so that means each factory has to make a profit, the watch maker has to make a profit, even if there is no middle man......Gearbest need to make a profit, then at least 3 Postal services need to make money, how else could this be done without favorable exchange rates and interest rates? ....just a thought

also, i bought 4 item in total form GearBest, they were all posted individually..3 were posted from China to Belgium and the 4th was posted from China to The Netherlands before making their way to the UK and they all came through the post box at the same time

clearly a loop hole has been found to by pass the Customs and Excise, i dont see that avenue being open for long :wink:

here are some pics



















and the fake screw down case back :laugh:










a future prize draw maybe ?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Does that mean Bruce it's glass off out to change the battery? Or just throw away?,l

like the style


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2016)

bridgeman said:


> Does that mean Bruce it's glass off out to change the battery? Or just throw away?,l
> 
> like the style


 no the back comes off, it just a press fit rather than screw down, there is a bit of dismantling though as it has 2 movements like the pulsar and takes 2 batteries, the lcd part needs to be taken to bits to get to the cell underneath, but again the same as the pulsar


----------

